# Denny Photoshoot!!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots more at Denny pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket if you're interested in seeing them! All photos are Copyrighted to myself!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

You have a really pretty horse, he looked like he was having a blast running around in the snow 

I like the pictures alot... His movement I must say is superb!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

DENNY!!

I love seeing pictures of this guy! He's so stunningly georgous and I cannot believe how much he has improved since you bought him.

Edited to say I LOVE his roached mane! It makes him look so manly and handsome!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Denny is absolutely gorgeous! His mohawk is too darn cute! I think despite the conditions your pictures came out amazing! If I could take a picture half as good as you I'd be happy.


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

VERY handsome boy! Awesome pictures!!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Aww, I love his big belly. He looks so happy and he is very gorgeous! Your a lucky person! Watch out or someone might steal him


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Over cast is often the best time for photos! AKA look how he POPS! Whoo that color. He is beautiful, and wonderful photos!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you guys SO much!!! His mohawk, thanks to my lessee's skills, is looking great!! It was looking not-so-hot a couple months ago when I first mangled it - my lessee did an amazing job of tidying it up!
He is FAT!! Do you see that? FAT!!! YAY!!!

oh, PS -- Rissa, do you see anything wrong with the photos, color-wise? I was using my 55-200mm lens, but I was stupid and kept my f at 5.. which made some of the pictures super dark. I tried my best to even them out...


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Some of those body shots in the first post are a little dark. Upping the ISO may help but really over all I think they were outstanding. No sun, over case and a moving horse? You did great.


The second post with those face shots are drool worthy. 

My only suggestion is getting a better hosting client for your photos. Photobucket is notorious for killing image quality! 

I'm utterly jealous of your set here. You've done great. And boy, he is just way way too cute.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you so much Rissa, I always appreciate your advice  As a newbie to photography (got my first SLR in August - before then had no idea what ISO even was!!) it's a great help to get pointers from someone such as yourself! 

Would you perhaps be able to suggest a host? Many of these photos look SO much better on my laptop, compared to how they turned out on PB...


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

i love the mohawk!! he is a handsome boy!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

hehe Denny is so super cute! Love the photos, as usual!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Thank you so much Rissa, I always appreciate your advice  As a newbie to photography (got my first SLR in August - before then had no idea what ISO even was!!) it's a great help to get pointers from someone such as yourself!
> 
> Would you perhaps be able to suggest a host? Many of these photos look SO much better on my laptop, compared to how they turned out on PB...



Well I'm a noob myself. I'm always learning!


I suggest FlickR.

Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing

I think you get 200 free photos and then it's 25 dollars a year. I find the fee is worth it. I have over 9,000 photos loaded on mine and they don't compress image quality at all. Even when you post the small versions.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

A lot of those look like pro pictures (envy you...)! Denny is so fricking cute. I love that his coat is so, lite up..? It really makes him _pop _in those pictures. He looks so stunning in those pictures. Feel free to share pictures of Denny with me any time! Hehe ;]


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

He looks gorgeous, Allie!  His coat is so bright.. wow. he's a keeper for sure!!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahhh! Denny is so handsome, JDT! I could look at him all day


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Great pictures!!! Makes me suuuuper jealous-wish I could take pictures like that! 
Gorgeous horse as well!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Great shots JDI...
I just love how beautiful he looks. And...his tail is red and dark brown to black. Super cool.
I love the head shots and then there is one where all four of his feet are off the ground! Way cool!
Halfpass


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, Denny is so stunning.................and *tubby*. That was the first thing that I noticed!


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Pix! He is a pretty boy!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great photos Allie, you're getting a lot better! are you sure you were in the right setting on your camera? except for the portrait, the rest of the photos were out of focus. I would try manual focus on those shots instead of auto focus. You'll get a better shot, and change the mode you're using.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Aw, Denny is so stunning.................and *tubby*. That was the first thing that I noticed!


I know!!! Isn't it fantastic?? 

Thank you everyone for the comments! It means a ton! Denny has transformed from a "scrawny, odd-looking gangly teenager" horse to... well... your comments say it all! 




Kelly - thanks  it helps to have a telephoto lens. My standard 18-55mm of course tended to warp the photo towards the edges, never getting a nice profile shot. I am still trying to figure out the telephoto lens, but it's coming. As Rissa pointed out, photobucket absolutely destroys picture quality - I've been thinking about getting a Flickr account... on top of that, I'm sure my cheap way of editing (Picnik on Facebook) took away from the quality as well. Keep in mind that these were shot on a dark, overcast day. 
Eta - you can see it in my avatar. That was the "brilliantly focused" picture on the OP (or.. second post..?) compressing it on Picnik took away from the quality again, and it came out looking fuzzy and unfocused, even when "sharpened."


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE picture number six! Stunning!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Tiff!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He's done well under your care. He looks happy, fuzzy and COLD!


----------

